# Android LCD replacing a Suzuki Swift stereo?



## pocmalac (Jan 6, 2020)

hi. I just have an ordinary question being a newbie in this topic: can I replace an old Suzuki Swift radio with a new Android system without any major flaws? Would it be compatible with the car? After like buying a Suzuki -> ISO adapter I could just match the colors and ready? Thanks for the replies.


----------

